# P320 carry or Full size



## Elikookoo (Aug 9, 2016)

Hello I am going to buy the p320 today and I need to decide between the carry model and the full size model
The problem is that I've only hold the full size in my hand, and it fits great but I think i wwould be a big gun for a daily carry
The thing I want to know is if the carry model has the same grip as the full size, 
Is the only difference is thebarrel length or does the holster changes too?


----------



## ifithitu (Jul 22, 2016)

Go with what feels good and comfortable for you to carry. After all its you who'll be carrying it. That's my opinion.Congrarts on the one you choose!


----------



## Kennydale (Jun 10, 2013)

I carry a G17 AIWB. I do not have any issues carrying a Full Size. I have shot Both the P320 FS and Carry. From 17 to 15 rounds doesn't seem like be under gunned if needed. Whichever you seem to shoot better with. For me I own both the G19 and G17. I just shoot better with the larger one.

(Get the FS then get the Modular kit for the Carry)


----------



## Elikookoo (Aug 9, 2016)

I prefer do carry a gun as small as possible, the only thing I wanna know is if the grip is the same in the carry and the full size

I can't buy both kits, country rules forbids it


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

The "carry" model P320s have a compact sized slide and barrel on a grip module that has the same height (grip length) as the full-sized P320s. The "carry" grip modules accept full-sized magazines. The compact grip modules also accept full-sized magazines but they will extend a bit past the grip of the compact module.

At least, that is how SIG-Sauer currently uses the term "carry" model for the P320. That is not how they used that term when the P320 was introduced. At that time, they called what is now the "compact" model the carry model, and you may encounter some new old stock P320s that are labelled that way. Apparently, law enforcement agencies voiced a desire for a compact upper with a full-length grip that accepted full-sized magazines, and they renamed the P320 "carry" the "compact" at that time.

Although the P320 carry and full-sized grip modules have the same grip length and take the same magazines, they are not identical. A P320 compact upper could be used on a full-sized grip module, but the "dust cover" portion of the full-sized module would overhang the end of the compact slide and barrel. Since the grip modules are polymer, the end of a full-sized grip module could be trimmed off flush.

Are you asking whether the compact and carry versions of the P320 will fit the same holster? If so, my guess is that they would since the only difference is in the length of the grip. I believe that the contour of the accessory rail and trigger guard are the same. If you are asking whether the full-size and carry P320s will fit the same holster I would say probably not. The barrel, slide, and forward portion of the grip module are all significantly longer than those of the carry P320 and would not fit in a holster properly sized and fitted for a carry. A carry model P320 might fit in a holster made for a full-size, but it would not fill the holster being shorter.

If you buy the carry model, you can buy a compact grip module for it. I bought a subcompact grip module and 2 subcompact magazines for my compact 9mm P320. After shopping around a bit, I found the grip module and 2 magazines for just over $100 for the three items. The compact grip would allow you a slightly shorter pistol for carry purposes.


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

Had I known that sig was going to release the p320 as the p320 rx I would have waited. I am getting into the P320 I bought 2 years ago. Did not really love it at first because I did love the HK VP9 and the Walther ppq . NOW though, I like that p320 . may trade it once I get the RX version though

if you are going to carry--get the carry version . mine is a range gun so I bought FS. I enjoy FS more than compact. not sure why though--it is onlu a 1" barrel sized difference
Nice trigger and I like the modular set up too
good luck. I am sure you will like this gun.


----------

